# Can you idenity this fish?



## Thraves1

I caught 2 or 3 of these fish in a condominium pond. At first I thought it was a big gill, they fight like a bass. They also have (very sharp) needle like teeth.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## JimmiG

I do believe you have a Warmouth .


----------



## Tiny Tim

That looks like a Green Sunfish to me.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

definately a green sunfish


----------



## sploosh56

green sunfish


----------



## Thraves1

Thanks for the replies. I have been fishing this pond for about 5 years now. I got them on a small white wooley bugger.


----------



## floater99

I have heard them called warmouths?,mix of gills and rock bass?.


----------



## Big Daddy

Green sunfish


----------



## I_Shock_Em

floater99 said:


> I have heard them called warmouths?,mix of gills and rock bass?.


A Warmouth is a true species of fish and not a hybrid.


----------



## 01mercLS

yea, definitely a green sunfish. That's good catfish bait.


----------



## saugeyesam

I was thinking Warmouth too, but it could be I just don't know my panfish as well as I thought I did... lol! The coloring on the earflap though blurry is what made me think Warmouth!http://lanier.sam.usace.army.mil/fishing/Warmouth Bass.htm


----------



## idontknow316

I vote warmouth too. If you look at the hinge of the jaw it is different than that of a sunfish.


----------



## Corn

I too didn't know what this fish was until a year ago. It's a green sunfish. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/greensunfish/tabid/6655/Default.aspx


----------



## I_Shock_Em

my job is to go electroshocking and identify fish....IT'S A GREEN SUNFISH!!!!


----------



## Buzzin

I called them war mouths till about 3 months ago I was corrected! We have many in our pond behind my house. As far as electrofishing is there a cheap set up to do this? My great grandpa passed 4 months ago and im wanting all the fish from his pond befor his house sells its not to big but also not small enough for a sein net. Ive tried the cast net for hours with only 30 billion 3'' bluegills to show for! I see the cats and carp roaming but cant get em!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

The words "cheap" and "electrofishing" will NEVER be in the same sentence together, EVER. The equipment that is used costs thousands of dollars


----------



## Buzzin

Yea I know it can run thousands of dollars but I figured there has to be another cheaper way of doing this from the bank for small ponds. If theres not then Im not to worried about I just figured you would be the guy to ask.


----------



## slimdaddy45

green sunfish they are great flathead bait better than bluegills


----------



## creekcrawler

> I figured there has to be another cheaper way of doing this


Well, first you gotta tap into the 220 line from the breaker panel. . . .


----------



## scallop

creekcrawler said:


> Well, first you gotta tap into the 220 line from the breaker panel. . . .


well, 220, 221 whatever it takes........then you get a good pair of rubber gloves, not talkin those cheap girly playtex living gloves, but some good thick manly gloves.......


----------



## Guest

green warmouth...lol

looks like a greenie to me.


----------



## JamesT

by greenie do you mean largemouth bass?


----------



## Guest

green sunfish.


----------



## catmanbennie

Its a green sunfish..Alot of people call them warmouths.Just like people call stonerollers, mullets...


----------



## BassSlayerChris

floater99 said:


> I have heard them called warmouths?,mix of gills and rock bass?.


NO! ^^^^^^ 
I hate when people say this. Warmouth is its own Species.


----------



## Buzzin

Green Sunfish!







[/IMG]


----------



## j93bird

If it has a larger mouth than a bluegill would have I used to call them a rockbass.


----------

